# Unix / FreeBSD Training tutorials?



## fiftyone (Aug 29, 2009)

I have really taking a liking to FreeBSD and I am seriously considering a career in the field.

I have no real computer training. I started out in 95 as an enthusiast and just playing with computers, Anyhow, I started playing with Linux then Unix and I figure why not get paid to do something I love. Basically, I am looking for some training tutorials to get me up to a professional hacker level. Like I said I don't have any formal computer training and I just want to fill in the gaps.

I have tons of books, I am reading the Absolute FreeBSD now I have dozens of other books as well but what I would really like is a set of video tutorials ala Lynda.com.

Anyone know where I can get something like this? preferably for free but if I am not against paying if it is reasonable.

Also, what careers are available to Unix hackers? I assume SysAdmin but what else is available, what pays best, what advice do you have for me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 29, 2009)

I started off as a hobbyist when I was a kid, back in 1990 I got my first real computer then rapidly thanks to a uncle expanded into open source and when I was 15 I grabbed a copy of FreeBSD and never looked back after doing other things for 5 years I opened my own computer shop without holding any qualifications at all but I just signed a deal selling the shop so I can go to collage then university because I want to go into unix administration or the Information security field. 
That's the path I am taking and it's not for every one.
As for BSD centric certifications as far as I know there is non or very little but for linux there is alot but they are heavily based on Red hat and it's dirivitevs although there is alot of stuff coming down the line for ubuntu (debian).

What field do you want to go into as that would give me and others more of a idea what to recommend.


----------



## mousaka (Aug 30, 2009)

Have a look at BSDcertification. Their DVD contains the 4 major BSDs and quite a lot more useful stuff about their certification and additional documentation.

mousaka


----------

